# Lady told me ‘this’s such a Ghetto’ when she saw old newspapers on top of the floor mats



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Maybe you should get rid of the newspapers.

Don't you have floor mats to catch the snow?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Maybe you should get rid of the newspapers.
> 
> Don't you have floor mats to catch the snow?


Pretty sure he's got mats, he says so, he appears to be using the papers to simplify cleanup.

It's not a decision I would make but to each his own.

Sounds like he's going to have to decide which he likes more, the simplified process of keeping his car clean, or higher ratings.

Seems kind of a no brainer to me but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Report her for what? Not liking the newspapers on the floor?

Does Denver even have a ghetto area nowadays? I lived in downtown Denver for a bit in the early 80s and it was definitely a ghetto back then. I literally lived across the street from a soup kitchen and the buildings on both corners were burnt down.


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

I have rubber floor mat already. Snow is melting at the moment, mats gets extremely dirty without newspaper on top


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


Geez, newspaper + melted snow
That's NOT GHETTO
MORE LIKE Homeless

Your foot wells must look & reek like
The bottom of a Bird Cage


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


That *is* ghetto.

What would you report her for??


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

CTK said:


> That *is* ghetto.
> 
> What would you report her for??


"Definition of Character"


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


Hey pal, the lady is right, take the hint,jmo


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Get a cardboard from a used box


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Umut said:


> Should I report her to Uber ?


What exactly would you report her for?

I think you should pick up some all weather mats instead of the news papers.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Perhaps you should stop worrying about your rubber mats being wet or dirty. That is what they are designed for. If you must clean your backseat at all (which you are doing only for YOU as it does not affect tips or ratings to ignore it totally) do it once when the storm has passed and things are dry.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dude that's nasty.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

if you have .99 cents store they used to have mats for cars too. YOu can throw a set on the top of ur good mats when it rains.


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


It is if you create get keep your car nice for public transportation


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Perhaps if you used current newspapers that pax could read on the trip you wouldn’t receive any complaints.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Putting newspaper on your floor = terrible idea. 

However, if you are intent on doing that then I suggest cutting up cardboard to cover your seats. Kinda matches the newspaper and you can get a whole "theme" going. Scatter some empty liquor bottles around as well. If anyone complains just explain to them you are trying to give them "an experience".


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

If your so worried about the dirt or mud, just keep some papers towels handy and clean up after every 3 or 4 passengers


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I can't say I blame her really. Get rubber floor mats and run around with windex or something.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, report the racist pax, that is not acceptable language.

https://hiplatina.com/is-word-ghetto-racist/


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Putting newspaper on your floor = terrible idea.
> 
> However, if you are intent on doing that then I suggest cutting up cardboard to cover your seats. Kinda matches the newspaper and you can get a whole "theme" going. Scatter some empty liquor bottles around as well. If anyone complains just explain to them you are trying to give them "an experience".


You can tell the passengers that they're riding in a "dive Uber".


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> You can tell the passengers that they're riding in a "dive Uber".


Uber X: the regular Uber

Uber Pool: save some money, share the ride with others

Uber Express: like a 4 person bus service

Uber Ghetto: newspapers on the floor, plastic on the seats, driver wears rubber gloves and smells of weed, alcohol and tobacco. stick of deodorant hanging by a string for an air freshener.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

If Uber ghetto was really an option and even cheaper then pool express I bet 1/2 of the riders would choose it.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Ya get what ya pay for. Next time hail a cab or get Uber Black.


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

It seems like half of the people responding to me lives either L.A or Las Vegas. Melting snow is different than rain..


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Umut said:


> It seems like half of the people responding to me lives either L.A or Las Vegas. Melting snow is different than rain..


True, true. If it snowed out here half of us would die in traffic accidents one day one of the storm.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Putting newspaper on your floor = terrible idea.
> 
> However, if you are intent on doing that then I suggest cutting up cardboard to cover your seats. Kinda matches the newspaper and you can get a whole "theme" going. Scatter some empty liquor bottles around as well. If anyone complains just explain to them you are trying to give them "an experience".


I think newspaper on the seats and cardboard on the floor would be okay but it your way, no way


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Umut said:


> It seems like half of the people responding to me lives either L.A or Las Vegas. Melting snow is different than rain..


Print out all your badges on 8.5 by 11 paper. Then tape them together and replace the newspaper with them. Then just tell the pax you're so proud of your badges you wanted everyone to see them.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I think newspaper on the seats and cardboard on the floor would be okay but it your way, no way


Good to mix it up. What about the empty liquor bottles? Any preference on where you put those?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Good to mix it up. What about the empty liquor bottles? Any preference on where you put those?


I pitch mine out the windows as soon as I finish them.

I dont need any extra open container charges


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

LOL!!! Why not just get proper rubber/vinyl floormats? WeatherTech, for example. Yeah, they cost a bit more than a newspaper, but will hold up hell of a lot longer than your newspaper.


----------



## Umut (Nov 20, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> LOL!!! Why not just get proper rubber/vinyl floormats? WeatherTech, for example. Yeah, they cost a bit more than a newspaper, but will hold up hell of a lot longer than your newspaper.


I have weathertech mats. I use newspaper on top of mats, and replace them every few hours with a clean newspaper


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Umut said:


> I have weathertech mats. I use newspaper on top of mats, and replace them every few hours with a clean newspaper


Cool. It's still ghetto to use the newspaper, though, so I agree with your pax.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> Perhaps if you used current newspapers that pax could read on the trip you wouldn't receive any complaints.


If you were a baller you'd swap the newspapers for tablets scrolling news articles and videos.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I’d have kicked her out immediately


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i got 3 uber cars use 2 1 in snow only we are not in denver if so i would buy better weather mats.
but at .92 cents a mile here in phila in now..i like paper to protect my nice beige mats.....but this philly rare to snow and explaining simple to pax 
they are lucky to get rides sometimes. as if surge is very low. state of EM.. only like 5"s rates get capped ..
no cars around ..only black as they clean up at 1.7x-1.9x


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


I use rubber mats year round, and wipe them down with Windex every 5 pax as necessary. Using newspapers is just gross.

FWIW calling something "ghetto" is not racist at all, as people of all colors live in them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

So_cal_909760 said:


> If your so worried about the dirt or mud, just keep some papers towels handy and clean up after every 3 or 4 passengers


If he's THAT worried about the dirt or mud, he shouldn't be letting stranger after stranger after stranger into his car.



Mista T said:


> Uber X: the regular Uber
> 
> Uber Pool: save some money, share the ride with others
> 
> ...


Wet wife-beater (stained and grayed) hanging in the back window area, behind the seat, to dry...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


I agree with this pax. It's ghetto. U can pick up plastic mats at Walmart for like $5 a piece. $10 total for the back.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

freddieman said:


> I agree with this pax. It's ghetto. U can pick up plastic mats at Walmart for like $5 a piece. $10 total for the back.


Agreed...

Dirty, wet newspaper on the floor... and then you get someone with heavy boots get in and it all gets torn to shreds... Yuck!

Not to mention, THAT gets harder to clean up than the so-feared mud...

Loose the newspaper.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Go to your local Carpet Warehouse installation place and get the leftover scraps that they can't use. You could even dumpster dive after hours. Cut the scrap carpet up to fit whatever you need to on your floor and throw away when needed. Have extras cut in your trunk ready to go.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

LOL....so you live in Denver (which is technically desert), next to some small hills that are known from time to time to drop a snowflake or two...and your best idea was......Newspapers???

Steady Antin' Right There. Were you using todays newspaper or yesterdays?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Colorado mud is the stickiest, messiest mud imaginable. It's clay based. It'll pull the shoes right off your feet.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Putting newspaper on your floor = terrible idea.
> 
> However, if you are intent on doing that then I suggest cutting up cardboard to cover your seats. Kinda matches the newspaper and you can get a whole "theme" going. Scatter some empty liquor bottles around as well. If anyone complains just explain to them you are trying to give them "an experience".


With doing this, then op should only accept pool rides.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


only drive in nice weather



W00dbutcher said:


> Go to your local Carpet Warehouse installation place and get the leftover scraps that they can't use. You could even dumpster dive after hours. Cut the scrap carpet up to fit whatever you need to on your floor and throw away when needed. Have extras cut in your trunk ready to go.


good info


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


They're still printing newspapers in Denver??!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

goneubering said:


> They're still printing newspapers in Denver??!!


What's a newspaper? Is that like a typewriter, or an 8 track thing? Grandpa told me about these crazy contraptions you guys used to use.

That was a long time ago, right? Back when you could only use a certain bathroom?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Mista T said:


> What's a newspaper? Is that like a typewriter, or an 8 track thing? Grandpa told me about these crazy contraptions you guys used to use.
> 
> That was a long time ago, right? Back when you could only use a certain bathroom?


8 Track was started it all


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


Pax walks into a bar with the sports page stuck under one boot, and comics pages under the other.
Bartender says: "Hey, what's that stuck to your boots?"
Pax : "Uber"


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Ping.Me.More said:


> Pax walks into a bar with the sports page stuck under one boot, and comics pages under the other.
> Bartender says: "Hey, what's that stuck to your boots?"
> Pax : "Uber"


that's so funny i forgot to laugh


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I was actually thinking about getting commercial heavy duty saran wrap and do all the rubber mats and tuck under,..end of the night just untuck it, remove and everything should stay in the middle of plastic.

What really sucks about salt... It'll get on your sweeper noozle and put slight residue everywhere on interior (have to constantly clean the tip or walk five times around vehicle and do things in stages (mats last)

SALT SUCKS!!!!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


LOL, what's funny is that you think shes at fault here. "Hello pax, come on over and sit in my filth"... dude, if I was your pax, I would not only 1 * you but complain to uber and get my fare back... public transit is cleaner than you and costs less. wtf?!.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I have never seen a car come with newspaper lol...never heard of such a thing, I have only seen it used for kennels or painting lol..If I got into a car with newspaper I would immediately be asking what non profit animal shelter you work at..the fact newspapers are used for actual humans...that sir, could be the very reason we have not been visited by Aliens lol. They could of been almost here, saw that, and did a straight U-turn mid space. That move alone could of changed the way we could advance beyond countless galaxies...doubtful, but just same would never in a million years or light years of thought of doing 'that' myself so bravo!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Go to the art store, buy a pad of newsprint. It’s the same paper but it’s blank, and a big pad of it is cheap like a few bucks. It’s a really huge pad of paper like bigger than a sheet of newspaper.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Go to the art store, buy a pad of newsprint. It's the same paper but it's blank, and a big pad of it is cheap like a few bucks. It's a really huge pad of paper like bigger than a sheet of newspaper.


Or if you live by a working Newspaper, call and ask for "end rolls" usually they will give you them for free. I used to work at one, and people would want them all the time but we limited them to 4 per person at the time. Each end roll has a ton of blank paper.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I was actually thinking about getting commercial heavy duty saran wrap and do all the rubber mats and tuck under,..end of the night just untuck it, remove and everything should stay in the middle of plastic.
> 
> What really sucks about salt... It'll get on your sweeper noozle and put slight residue everywhere on interior (have to constantly clean the tip or walk five times around vehicle and do things in stages (mats last)
> 
> SALT SUCKS!!!!


speak for yourself, I have Hi blood pressure,i like salt, I remember some Taxi's back in the day had all vinyl flooring,even in rain/snow you could just put a rag,towels what ever and just soak it up, with carpet, becomes a issue with the snow,jmo
But Newspapers? jmo


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Z129 said:


> Colorado mud is the stickiest, messiest mud imaginable. It's clay based. It'll pull the shoes right off your feet.


Yeah, but with rubber mats those shoes should hose right off...


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

https://www.weathertech.com/.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Why not just force your pax to wear these? $12.99 for 120 on Amazon. Maybe wrap all your seats in plastic too. Cableguynoe can lend his wrapping skills.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> Why not just force your pax to wear these? $12.99 for 120 on Amazon. Maybe wrap all your seats in plastic too. Cableguynoe can lend his wrapping skills.


????????????????????????? not gonna happen,jmo


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> ????????????????????????? not gonna happen,jmo


No?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> No?


i've seen contractors going into new like homes, who don't put on those booties, so you expect a PAX going 2 miles to wear them? but hey, give it a shot,jmo


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> i've seen contractors going into new like homes, who don't put on those booties, so you expect a PAX going 2 miles to wear them? but hey, give it a shot,jmo


I wonder if anybody else in this thread took my suggestion as anything more than it was - a joke


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


Bro newspapers are super ghetto bro



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "Definition of Character"


If he reported her --- all the folks in the Uber call center would get together and play scrabble



NorCalPhil said:


> Why not just force your pax to wear these? $12.99 for 120 on Amazon. Maybe wrap all your seats in plastic too. Cableguynoe can lend his wrapping skills.


Yeah they'll LOL in your face and get nonstop 1stars


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> I wonder if anybody else in this thread took my suggestion as anything more than it was - a joke


??? the guy who put down newspapers then wanted to report Pax to Uber,now that's a joke,actually those booties are a better idea,but still the original poster,either should suck it up,or don't drive in bad weather,jmo


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Umut said:


> It seems like half of the people responding to me lives either L.A or Las Vegas. Melting snow is different than rain..


Yes we get that the point is you need a more reasonable solution because as is you're gonna get more 1 stars from people that think you're ridiculous


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

1974toyota said:


> ??? the guy who put down newspapers then wanted to report Pax to Uber,now that's a joke,actually those booties are a better idea,but still the original poster,either should suck it up,or don't drive in bad weather,jmo


The newspapers are absurd, no question. But asking people to put on booties before they get into the car is... absurd.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

njn said:


> Yes, report the racist pax, that is not acceptable language.
> 
> https://hiplatina.com/is-word-ghetto-racist/


Hiplatina.com is notorious for A+ journalism

Fake news


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

NorCalPhil said:


> The newspapers are absurd, no question. But asking people to put on booties before they get into the car is... absurd.


ROFLMAO, we should take a poll, should the guy hand out booties or lay down newspapers,ps in my case good floor mats,and hope for the best if driving in crappy weather,as far as snow/rain, most pax are just looking for a ride in a warm car,& aren't really thinking about making the app car dirty or dripping water from boots onto the floor,jmo


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Newspaper is ghetto. You should have soft and comfy slippers for your pax to put on when they are entering your car. Even better if they are heated and vibrate for a massaging effect while you clean off the shoes for your esteemed customer!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075CBPSPZ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Newspaper is ghetto. You should have soft and comfy slippers for your pax to put on when they are entering your car. Even better if they are heated and vibrate for a massaging effect while you clean off the shoes for your esteemed customer!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075CBPSPZ/?tag=ubne0c-20


If you had those in the back of your car should be worth at least a dollar tip.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Newspaper is ghetto. You should have soft and comfy slippers for your pax to put on when they are entering your car. Even better if they are heated and vibrate for a massaging effect while you clean off the shoes for your esteemed customer!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075CBPSPZ/?tag=ubne0c-20


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, offer Upscale services,& watch the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ roll in,jmo


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Umut said:


> It seems like half of the people responding to me lives either L.A or Las Vegas. Melting snow is different than rain..


I live in Wisconsin. We have snow. We have floor mats. We have car wash places that also wash our floor mats.

Newspapers are covered in printer's ink, very dirty and even worse when wet from snow covered boots. And they are also no longer worth the price to buy them.


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

The OP has weathertech mats protecting the car floor but feels the need to protect the mats from melting snow with black ink print newspaper changing out the paper several times a day. I'll take a wild guess his sofa at home is protected also with some sort of covering..plastic perhaps? So the whole time you are driving, are you thinking about the mess the pax are leaving? If the answer is yes, this might not be the gig for you.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Maybe you should get rid of the newspapers.
> 
> Don't you have floor mats to catch the snow?


The newspapers are a fire hazard. Wouldn't want to cause a 5 alarm fire in the car???


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Mmm now I want 5 alarm chili.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS, offer Upscale services,& watch the $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ roll in,jmo


If I was doing uber in las Vegas, personal masseuse and a personal escort would be in my XL. Got to capitalize on selling additional value!!! LOL.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I remember growing up and having to sit on couches with plastic on them. Now that was ghetto, but practical!

I can only imagine walking into someones home with newspapers lining the floors. Oh hell naw!


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


Report this? I wouldn't. I'd absolutely reconsider the newspapers.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Umut said:


> I have rubber floor mat already. Snow is melting at the moment, mats gets extremely dirty without newspaper on top


I have a 1- piece Weathertech floor mat. No problem. Keep rags in plastic bag under my car seat.
Wipe snow, mud, salt off of mat as needed. No problem. (Sprinkle a little water on mat if 
mud and salt are all dried.) It rubs out pretty good in just one minute, between Pax trips, and damp mat
dries pretty fast. Almost looks like new. (You're welcome).


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

So_cal_909760 said:


> If your so worried about the dirt or mud, just keep some papers towels handy and clean up after every 3 or 4 passengers


https://i5.wal.co/asr/deedf01d-c80a....jpeg?odnWidth=180&odnHeight=180&odnBg=ffffff

Even old t-shirts work. Just keep a plastic garbage bag in the trunk to put the wet ones in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The 


Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


The " Canary" didnt like her cage Lining ?


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

Umut said:


> We have been getting lots of snow lately in Denver. I decided to put newspaper on top of the mats to keep my car interior clean, replace used newspapers on the floor every few hours. But this lady I picked up today said newspaper on top of the mats such a Ghetto idea, looks very trashy. I did not say anything to her.. I think she rated me 1 star. Should I report her to Uber ?


 For what, exactly?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CTK said:


> That *is* ghetto.
> 
> What would you report her for??


I'm not sure even if people in the ghetto lay newspaper all over the floor lol



Umut said:


> I have weathertech mats. I use newspaper on top of mats, and replace them every few hours with a clean newspaper


This makes it even worse lol



Lowdown said:


> The OP has weathertech mats protecting the car floor but feels the need to protect the mats from melting snow with black ink print newspaper changing out the paper several times a day. I'll take a wild guess his sofa at home is protected also with some sort of covering..plastic perhaps? So the whole time you are driving, are you thinking about the mess the pax are leaving? If the answer is yes, this might not be the gig for you.


Come on dont be ridiculous, it's a home. You put magazines on sofas


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Z129 said:


> True, true. If it snowed out here half of us would die in traffic accidents one day one of the storm.


Prays for snow.......



TomTheAnt said:


> LOL!!! Why not just get proper rubber/vinyl floormats? WeatherTech, for example. Yeah, they cost a bit more than a newspaper, but will hold up hell of a lot longer than your newspaper.


I picked up floormats from the 99 cent store, nice, heavy duty black ones(4 in all), for the amazing low price of 5.99.....Same ones @Walmart? 22.00


----------

